# Sticky  The 2022 MOTYC Thread



## Platt

I guess this is a dead thing since we got to April and no-one reminded me I hadn’t created a new one but just in case anyone wants to post here it is.


2021 MOTYC Thread
2020 MOTYC Thread
2019 MOTYC Thread
2018 MOTYC Thread
2017 MOTYC Thread
2016 MOTYC Thread
2015 MOTYC Thread
2014 MOTYC Thread
2013 MOTYC Thread
2012 MOTYC Thread
2011 MOTYC Thread
2010 MOTYC Thread
2009 MOTYC Thread
2008 MOTYC Thread

~!~!


----------



## TD Stinger

You know at one point I thought about reaching out to someone about this thread but never got around to it, lol.

@DammitChrist your thread is back.

Just to do it, here's my Top 10 for year so far in wrestling:

1. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 16 Night 2: Will Ospreay vs. Kazuchika Okada
2. AEW Dynamite 1/5: Bryan Danielson vs. Adam “Hangman” Page
3. NJPW Wrestle Kingdom 16 Night 1: Kazuchika Okada vs. Shingo Takagi
4. AEW Beach Break: Cody Rhodes vs. Sammy Guevara
5. AEW Dynamite 2/2: CM Punk vs. MJF
6. NJPW New Japan Cup Day 3: Tomohiro Ishii vs. Shingo Takagi
7. WWE Raw 3/7: RKBro vs. Seth Rollins & Kevin Owens vs. Alpha Academy
8. ROH Supercard of Honor: FTR vs. The Briscoes
9. NXT Stand & Deliver: Solo Sikoa vs. Santos Escobar vs. Grayson Waller vs. Cameron Grimes vs. Carmelo Hayes
10. NJPW New Japan Cup Day 15: Tetsuya Naito vs. Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I didn't want to create a new MOTY thread back in January out of respect for the OP since he's been hosting this over the past decade 

Anyway, we're in early April; so I refuse to nominate EVERY recommended match from this year since I already have too many of them 😂

Instead, I'll just post the shortened version (along with sharing the link to my list), and then follow that up with good matches that I've seen over the past 24 hours 

Here is my *updated* Top 10 MOTY List for 2022 so far:

1. Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay for the IWGP World Heavyweight title (Wrestle Kingdom 16 – Night 2)
2. El Desperado vs Kazuchika Okada (NJPW New Japan Cup 2022 - Day 1)
3. Briscoes vs FTR for the ROH World Tag titles (ROH Supercard of Honor 2022)
4. Will Ospreay vs Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW New Japan Cup 2022 - Day 13) 
5. Zack Sabre Jr. vs Shingo Takagi (NJPW New Japan Cup 2022 - Day 14) 
6. Alpha Academy vs Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins vs RKBro for the Raw Tag titles (Raw 3/7/22) 
7. Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP World Heavyweight title (NJPW New Years Golden Series 2022 - Day 15) 
8. Adam Page vs Adam Cole for the AEW World title (AEW Revolution)
9. Bandido vs Jonathan Gresham for the ROH World title (ROH Supercard of Honor 2022) 
10. Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii (NJPW New Japan Cup 2022 - Day 3)

Here is also the link to the rest of my 2022 MOTY List since I refuse to mention ALL of them on here (  ) :









Microsoft OneDrive - Access files anywhere. Create docs with free Office Online.


Store photos and docs online. Access them from any PC, Mac or phone. Create and work together on Word, Excel or PowerPoint documents.



onedrive.live.com


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Carmelo Hayes vs Santos Escobar vs Grayson Waller vs Solo Sikoa vs Cameron Grimes Ladder match for the NXT North American title at NXT Stand & Deliver.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tony D'Angelo vs Tommaso Ciampa at NXT Stand & Deliver.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Imperium vs Creed Brothers vs MSK for the NXT Tag titles at NXT Stand & Deliver.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Mandy Rose vs Cora Jade vs Kay Lee Ray vs Io Shirai for the NXT Women's title at NXT Stand & Deliver.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to WALTER vs LA Knight at NXT Stand & Deliver.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dolph Ziggler vs Bron Breakker for the NXT title at NXT Stand & Deliver.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio vs The Miz/Logan Paul at Wrestlemania 38 Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair for the Raw Women's title at Wrestlemania 38 Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes at Wrestlemania 38 Night 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey for the Smackdown Women's title at Wrestlemania 38 Night 1.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Kevin Owens vs Steve Austin No Holds Barred match at Wrestlemania 38 Night 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs CHAOS at NJPW Strong #85 - Strong Style Evolved 2022.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Clark Connors for the NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Strong #85 - Strong Style Evolved 2022.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy

Ooo this is back. I have a long list of things to put on here, and I'll make a top 10 for the year so far eventually, but as for this weekend, let's start with probably the best match of it so far:

*YES** to FTR vs The Briscoes - ROH Supercard Of Honor 2022*

This right from the start felt special. There was an aura here that was undeniable, the fans were split perfectly down the middle. Realistically I'd bet they loved both guys, and these four guys did the best job of milking it early, slowly warming up to the presence of each other, but also all four of them showing just how vicious all of them were capable of being. The Briscoes brought the grime and grit in their style, and it contrasted brilliantly with the more calculated, yet focused style FTR traditionally has leaned upon.

As the match went on, this got better and better, and we got everything you could want from this. You got your blood, you got some big ass tag team moves, some brutal spots to the outside, an amazing battle of strikes between Jay and Dax, near falls, some wild out of control dives, just the works, yet nothing felt overdone, and nothing felt like they did too much. In the end, FTR just got it by the skin of their teeth, and part of me hopes we'll see this again sooner rather than later. Just beautiful tag team wrestling.

*****3/4*


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to RKBro vs Street Profits vs Alpha Academy for the Raw Tag titles at Wrestlemania 38 Night 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sami Zayn vs Johnny Knoxville Anything Goes match at Wrestlemania 38 Night 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to AJ Styles vs Edge at Wrestlemania 38 Night 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Oh shit, the thread finally got up! Excellent.

Here's my 4-star+ list thus far:

1. CM Punk vs. MJF (AEW 02/02)
2. Adam Page vs. Bryan Danielson (AEW 01/05)
3. Cash Wheeler & Dax Harwood vs. Jay Briscoe & Mark Briscoe (ROH 04/01)
4. Bryan Danielson vs. Jon Moxley (AEW 03/06)
5. CM Punk vs. MJF (AEW 03/06)
6. Adam Page vs. Lance Archer (AEW 02/09)
7. Becky Lynch vs. Bianca Belair (WWE 04/01)

Been a great year. Bryan & Punk still (n' always) the kings. Lots of great really-good stuff that deserve a mention too, such as Bryan-Yuta, Jericho-Kingston, Kratos-Thatcher etc.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Ryohei Oiwa/Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Togi Makabe/CHAOS at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Dangerous Tekkers vs CHAOS at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Workhorsemen vs Best Friends on the Elevation (4/4/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Imperium vs Creed Brothers on the NXT 2.0 (4/5/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bron Breakker vs WALTER for the NXT title on the NXT 2.0 (4/5/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## septurum

Katsuhiko Nakajima vs Go Shiozaki (GHC Heavyweight Title- NOAH The New Year 2022)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Adam Cole vs Christian Cage on the Dynamite (4/6/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to FTR vs Young Bucks for the ROH World Tag titles and for the AAA World Tag titles on the Dynamite (4/6/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DUSTY 74

Platt said:


> I guess this is a dead thing since we got to April and no-one reminded me I hadn’t created a new one but just in case anyone wants to post here it is.
> 
> 
> 2021 MOTYC Thread
> 2020 MOTYC Thread
> 2019 MOTYC Thread
> 2018 MOTYC Thread
> 2017 MOTYC Thread
> 2016 MOTYC Thread
> 2015 MOTYC Thread
> 2014 MOTYC Thread
> 2013 MOTYC Thread
> 2012 MOTYC Thread
> 2011 MOTYC Thread
> 2010 MOTYC Thread
> 2009 MOTYC Thread
> 2008 MOTYC Thread
> 
> ~!~!


The 2021 link doesn't seem to work


----------



## Groovemachine

SO happy to see this thread back 💓

*FTR vs The Young Bucks - AEW Dynamite April 6th 2022 - ****1/2*

Good Lord FTR have killed it this week! Hot off the back of that tremendous Briscoes tag, this steamrolled right into my top 3 of the year. Magnificent F-I-P segment on Wheeler, played to absolute perfection.

My top 15 of the year so far are:

Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 2 - ****1/2

Hangman Adam Page vs Bryan Danielson - AEW Dynamite Jan 5th - ****1/2

FTR vs The Young Bucks - AEW Dynamite April 6th 2022 - ****1/2

The Briscoes vs FTR - ROH Supercard of Honor 2022 - ****1/2

Chris Jericho vs Eddie Kingston - AEW Revolution 2022 - ****1/2

Kazuchika Okada vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW Wrestle Kingdom Night 1 - ****1/4

CM Punk vs MJF - AEW Revolution 2022 - ****1/4

Zack Sabre Jr vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW New Japan Cup Finals - ****1/4

Zack Sabre Jr vs Shingo Takagi - NJPW New Japan Cup Semi-Finals - ****1/4

Go Shiozaki vs Katsuhiko Nakajima - NOAH The New Year 2022 - ****1/4

Will Ospreay vs Michael Oku - RevPro High Stakes 2022 - ****1/4

Kazuchika Okada vs El Desperado - NJPW New Japan Cup Day One - ****1/4

Adam Cole vs Hangman Adam Page - AEW Revolution 2022 - ****

Shingo Takagi vs Tomohiro Ishii - NJPW New Japan Cup Day Three - ****

Starlight Kid vs AZM - Stardom Cinderella Journey - ****


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ilja Dragunov vs Roderick Strong for the NXT United Kingdom title on the NXT UK (4/7/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Sami Zayn vs. Johnny Knoxville* is added to my list. I thought that it was AMAZING. Perfect for what it was always gonna be. Sami fucking Zayn, man. What a damn professional wrestler. One of the very best & the exact dude to perfectly do a match of this kind. A complete blast.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Trent Beretta vs Bryan Danielson on the Rampage (4/8/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Wheeler YUTA vs Jon Moxley on the Rampage (4/8/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## Dr. Middy

*YES to Wheeler Yuta vs Jon Moxley - AEW Rampage 4/8/22*

So clearly the idea is to build up Yuta for Blackpool Combat Club, and after they beautiful war he had with Bryan, Yuta arguably looked even better here. Moxley was as ruthless as even, just bludgeoning poor Yuta and busting him open, and man did Yuta bleed. But it only added to the match and Yuta's wonderful resilient babyface performance, and I was shocked when he kicked out of the paradigm shift, and even got out of the bulldog choke the first time. 

This was so great, and Yuta is 100% going to be a part of this group. Man did he earn it. 

*****1/4*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Wheeler Yuta vs Jon Moxley - AEW Rampage April 8th - ****1/2*

Should be Wheeler MUTA, riiiiight?! That was some blade job! And a star-making performance for Yuta. This had emotion from the get-go and I genuinely loved every second.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Holy hell what a badass match. This whole Blackpool Combat Club & Wheeler Yuta story has been told perfectly, and this match was his Take No Prisoners 2008. Fuck yes Moxley, fuck yes Yuta, fuck yes Danielson, fuck yes Regal, fuck yes AEDub, fuck yes professional goddamned wrestling. Hell yes.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Hiroshi Tanahashi/Guerrillas of Destiny/Jado at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi vs BULLET CLUB for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Hiromu Takahashi for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs United Empire for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs SHO for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight titles at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Zack Sabre Jr. for the IWGP World Heavyweight title at NJPW Hyper Battle 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Josh Alexander vs Karl Fredericks at NJPW Strong #86 - Strong Style Evolved 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Daniel Garcia/Fred Yehi vs Fred Rosser/Eddie Kingston at NJPW Strong #86 - Strong Style Evolved 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Chris Sabin vs Jay White at NJPW Strong #86 - Strong Style Evolved 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Miz vs Cody Rhodes on the Raw (4/11/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Street Profits on the Raw (4/11/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cameron Grimes vs Solo Sikoa for the NXT North American title on the NXT 2.0 (4/12/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Creed Brothers vs Legado del Fantasma vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen vs Grayson Waller/Sanga vs Pretty Deadly Gauntlet match for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT 2.0 (4/12/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Garmonbozia

I give a No, but strongly recommended to

Big E vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Kevin Owens vs. Seth Rollins (WWE 01/01)
Adam Page vs. Bryan Danielson (AEW 01/05)
Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins (WWE 01/29)
Chris Jericho vs. Eddie Kingston (AEW 03/06)
CM Punk vs. MJF (AEW 03/06)
Chase Owens vs. Shingo Takagi (NJPW 03/18)
Shingo Takagi vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (NJPW 03/26)
Biff Busick vs. Jon Moxley (GCW 03/31)
The Briscoes vs. FTR (ROH 04/01)
Johnny Knoxville vs. Sami Zayn (WWE 04/03)

I gave these very good matches 8/10 

(Reminder that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to CM Punk vs Penta Oscuro on the Dynamite (4/13/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Jurassic Express vs ReDRagon for the AEW World Tag titles on the Dynamite (4/13/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

8/10 for JAS vs Kingston/Proud and Powerful

I give a YES to JAS vs Eddie Kingston/Proud and Powerful on the Dynamite (4/13/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Taz vs Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee on the Dynamite (4/13/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Minoru Suzuki vs Samoa Joe for the ROH World Television title on the Dynamite (4/13/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Teoman vs A-Kid on the NXT UK (4/14/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Adam Page vs Adam Cole Texas Death match for the AEW World title on the Rampage (4/15/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Scorpio Sky vs Sammy Guevara for the TNT title at Battle of the Belts II.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jonathan Gresham vs Dalton Castle for the ROH World title at Battle of the Belts II.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Thunder Rosa vs Nyla Rose for the AEW Women's World title at Battle of the Belts II.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Factory vs Clark Connors/Yuya Uemura/Karl Fredericks at NJPW Windy City Riot.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Fred Rosser/Ren Narita/Chris Dickinson/Alex Coughlin/Josh Alexander at NJPW Windy City Riot.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Yuji Nagata for the NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Windy City Riot.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Windy City Riot.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to TMDK/Bad Dude Tito vs Brody King/FinJuice Chicago Street Fight at NJPW Windy City Riot.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Jay White vs Shota Umino at NJPW Windy City Riot.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW Windy City Riot.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Jon Moxley at NJPW Windy City Riot.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa vs Kosei Fujita at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Yuto Nakashima/Master Wato at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Togi Makabe/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Tiger Mask/CHAOS at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jado/Guerrillas of Destiny/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AFO vs Top Flight/Hardy Boyz on the Elevation (4/18/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Cody Rhodes vs Kevin Owens on the Raw (4/18/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pretty Deadly vs Duke Hudson/Dexter Lumis for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT 2.0 (4/19/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to CM Punk vs Dustin Rhodes on the Dynamite (4/20/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Brock Anderson/Dante Martin/Lee Moriarty vs BCC on the Dynamite (4/20/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Kyle O'Reilly vs Jungle Boy on the Dynamite (4/20/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Andrade El Idolo vs Darby Allin Coffin match on the Dynamite (4/20/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hiroshi Tanahashi/Jado/Guerrillas of Destiny vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Tiger Mask/Tomoaki Honma/Ryusuke Taguchi/Master Wato at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Moustache Mountain vs Ashton Smith/Oliver Carter 2 out of 3 Falls match for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles on the NXT UK (4/21/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riddle vs Jey Uso on the Smackdown (4/22/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tomohiro Ishii vs Adam Cole on the Rampage (4/22/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Daniel Garcia vs Eddie Kingston on the Rampage (4/22/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jade Cargill vs Marina Shafir for the TBS title on the Rampage (4/22/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Josh Alexander vs Moose - Impact Rebellion 2022 - *****

This felt big-time, with a truly fantastic closing stretch. Styles Clash spot was perfectly executed, I popped HARD for that. Feel-good stuff here.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yuto Nakashima/Tiger Mask vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Ryohei Oiwa/Ryusuke Taguchi/Master Wato at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 7.

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Guerrillas of Destiny/Hiroshi Tanahashi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 7.

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Taichi 30-Count match at NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Cody Rhodes/Elias/RKBro vs Usos/Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins on the Raw (4/25/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Top Flight/Frankie Kazarian/Hardy Boyz vs AFO/The Acclaimed on the AEW Dark (4/26/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dax Harwood vs Cash Wheeler on the Dynamite (4/27/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Factory vs BCC on the Dynamite (4/27/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Serena Deeb vs Hikaru Shida Philadelphia Street Fight on the Dynamite (4/27/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Samoa Joe vs Trent Beretta for the ROH World Television title on the Rampage (4/29/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DKC vs Kevin Knight at NJPW Strong #88 - Strong Style Evolved 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Ren Narita vs Jay Lethal at NJPW Strong #88 - Strong Style Evolved 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon/Shiro Koshinaka at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to YOH vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi vs Suzuki-gun for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Tama Tonga for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Taiji Ishimori for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP World Heavyweight title at NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch/Rhea Ripley/Sonya Deville vs Liv Morgan/Asuka/Bianca Belair on the Raw (5/2/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dr. Middy

NJPW's Wrestling Dontaku show was a ton of fun. Kinda nice to be fully caught up now.

*NO **but Recommended - United Empire (Great-O-Khan & Jeff Cobb) vs. Bishamon (Hirooki Goto & YOSHI-HASHI) vs. BULLET CLUB (Bad Luck Fale & Chase Owens) - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022 - ***3/4

NO but Recommended - EVIL vs Tame Tonga - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022 - ***3/4

YES to El Desperado vs Taiji Ishimori - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022 -  **** 

YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022*

I mean, you really couldn't expect a bad match between these two, or honestly anything less than greatness. Simply put, this was just a battle between two now older veterans, one who is trying to still be flashy and what he used to be as the ace, the other trying to continue being the toughest SOB and immovable object in the game.

They did everything you'd imagine they would do, the strike exchanges, Tana going after Ishii's knee pretty brutally in the middle of the match (with great initial selling on Ishii's side, although that didn't stick which was one of my negatives on the match) a metric fuckton of fighting spirit between both guys, the works. I always pop a bit for 1 count kickouts, which we got, and I loved the little spots where they borrowed each others moves, and Tana kicking out of the brainbuster legit was shocking, I forgot the last time that even happened.

But the majority of this match felt like a struggle between two old veterans in the best sort of way, and honestly the fact that it wasn't 100% smooth I think actually helped it. It wasn't always a pretty affair, it didn't have any perfect or spectacular moves, but it was just a physical, brutal, and so not pretty war which was exactly what you'd expect from these two so far into their careers. Really the only negatives I can find is the lack of selling Ishii's legs. This was just tremendous.

*****3/4

YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022*

They are just on the cusp where this is becoming overdone as a match. Nevertheless, it was very good, although I don't think to the level of their first two meetings this year.

They had a classic main event style match, and stayed relatively similar to their, although I did like incorporating more neck work with copious neckbreaker spots. Their big spots and said reversals were great as always, although I never really bought Naito winning all that much. But they still had the intensity between them they had in the first two, and the urgency in the final 5 minutes to a great finish. 

*****1/4*


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Hiroshi Tanahashi - NJPW Wrestling Dontaku 2022 - ****1/2*

Worth it just to see Ishii bust out a smooth-as-hell mahistral cradle. But seriously, this was phenomenal. I loved the second time Ishii had the one-count kickout and went to get up with fighting spirit but just collapsed straight back down again, that was neat. Two 'old timers' still at the very top of their game.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Cameron Grimes vs Carmelo Hayes vs Solo Sikoa for the NXT North American title at NXT 2.0 - Spring Breakin'.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Viking Raiders vs Creed Brothers at NXT 2.0 - Spring Breakin'.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Santana vs Chris Jericho on the Dynamite (5/4/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Fenix vs Dante Martin on the Dynamite (5/4/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Meiko Satomura vs Isla Dawn World of Darkness match for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title on the NXT UK (5/5/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Akira Jumonji/Genta Yubari/Fire Katsumi vs Arata/Eagle Mask/Ryuya Takekura at TO TakaTaichi Mania 2.5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Aoi/Tomoka Inaba vs Akane Fujita/Suzu Suzuki at JTO TakaTaichi Mania 2.5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ren Ayabe vs Minoru Suzuki at JTO TakaTaichi Mania 2.5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Yoshitatsu vs Taichi at JTO TakaTaichi Mania 2.5.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tomoaki Honma/Jun Kasai vs Suzuki-gun Death match at JTO TakaTaichi Mania 2.5.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jamie Hayter/Britt Baker vs Toni Storm/Ruby Soho on the Rampage (5/6/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jay Lethal vs Konosuke Takeshita on the Rampage (5/6/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sheamus/Ridge Holland vs New Day Tables match on the Smackdown (5/6/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Asuka842

Riho vs. Yuka Sakazaki on AEW Rampage was also very good.

Josh Alexander vs. Tomohiro Ishii at Impact Under Siege was excellent.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Stray Dog Army vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Strong #89 - Lonestar Shootout.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Fred Rosser/DKC/Alex Coughlin at NJPW Strong #89 - Lonestar Shootout.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*Tomohiro Ishii vs Josh Alexander - Impact Under Siege - ****1/4*

~ I had high hopes for this one, and it didn't disappoint. Very evenly matched, fantastic counters and reversals which meant they didn't just burn through their entire arsenal. I only sporadically catch Impact but I could easily see this being their MOTY.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes at Wrestlemania Backlash.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Edge vs AJ Styles at Wrestlemania Backlash.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Charlotte Flair vs Ronda Rousey I Quit match for the Smackdown Women's title at Wrestlemania Backlash.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Drew McIntyre/RKBro vs Bloodline at Wrestlemania Backlash.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to RKBro vs Street Profits for the Raw Tag titles on the Raw (5/9/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Cora Jade vs Natalya on the NXT 2.0 (5/10/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Adam Cole vs Dax Harwood on the Dynamite (5/11/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ricky Starks vs Jungle Boy for the FTW title on the Dynamite (5/11/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ashton Smith/Oliver Carter vs Gallus on the NXT UK (5/12/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Ilja Dragunov vs Jordan Devlin for the NXT United Kingdom title on the NXT UK (5/12/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TAMURA vs LEONA at Dradition Tatsumi Fujinami 50th Anniversary the Never Give Up Tour Phase 2 in Tokyo.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Masakatsu Mochizuki/Yuji Okabayashi vs MAZADA/KAZMA SAKAMOTO at Dradition Tatsumi Fujinami 50th Anniversary the Never Give Up Tour Phase 2 in Tokyo.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Masato Tanaka/Tatsuhito Takaiwa vs Masakatsu Funaki/Yoshiaki Fujiwara at Dradition Tatsumi Fujinami 50th Anniversary the Never Give Up Tour Phase 2 in Tokyo.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Mitsuya Nagai/Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Yuji Nagata/Shiro Koshinaka/Hiroshi Tanahashi at Dradition Tatsumi Fujinami 50th Anniversary the Never Give Up Tour Phase 2 in Tokyo.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AFO vs Death Triangle on the Rampage (5/13/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riho vs Ruby Soho on the Rampage (5/13/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Scorpio Sky vs Frankie Kazarian for the TNT title on the Rampage (5/13/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Adrian Quest/Rocky Romero/Alex Coughlin at NJPW Strong #90 - Mutiny 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Hikuleo vs Jay White at NJPW Strong #90 - Mutiny 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Karl Fredericks vs Ren Narita at NJPW Capital Collision.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Fred Rosser/DKC/Yuya Uemura/David Finlay/Tanga Loa at NJPW Capital Collision.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs Great O-Khan at NJPW Capital Collision.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Bad Dude Tito/TMDK vs United Empire at NJPW Capital Collision.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Brody King vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW Capital Collision.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Eddie Kingston vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Capital Collision.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS at NJPW Capital Collision.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Juice Robinson vs Will Ospreay vs Jon Moxley for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at NJPW Capital Collision.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa/Kosei Fujita/Yuto Nakashima/Wheeler Yuta vs Master Wato/Flying Tiger/Hiroyoshi Tenzan at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs El Lindaman/Titan/Jado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Alex Zayne at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Francesco Akira at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to YOH vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Finn Balor/AJ Styles vs Los Lotharios on the Raw (5/16/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chad Gable vs Elias on the Raw (5/16/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka vs Becky Lynch on the Raw (5/16/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa/Kosei Fujita/Clark Connors vs Yuto Nakashima/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/YOH at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to DOUKI vs El Lindaman at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs BUSHI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Wheeler Yuta vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TJP vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Titan at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Viking Raiders vs Creed Brothers on the NXT 2.0 (5/17/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Workhorsemen vs Bear Country on the AEW Dark (5/17/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team NJPW Strong vs Factory on the AEW Dark (5/17/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Wheeler Yuta vs Josh Woods Pure Rules match for the ROH Pure title on the AEW Dark (5/17/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Robbie Eagles/Titan/Wheeler Yuta at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Clark Connors vs YOH at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Ace Austin at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Alex Zayne at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryusuke Taguchi vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Francesco Akira vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Samoa Joe vs Johnny Elite on the Dynamite (5/18/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Konosuke Takeshita vs Adam Page on the Dynamite (5/18/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Kyle O'Reilly vs Rey Fenix on the Dynamite (5/18/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DOUKI vs Wheeler Yuta at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to El Lindaman vs Titan at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to BUSHI vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to TJP vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Eddie Dennis vs Wild Boar Dog Collar match on the NXT UK (5/19/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Fuego Del Sol/Dark Order vs House of Black on the Rampage (5/20/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Dante Martin/Matt Sydal vs BCC on the Rampage (5/20/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Flying Tiger/Wheeler Yuta at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Clark Connors at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Francesco Akira vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs YOH at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ace Austin vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alex Zayne vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ren Narita vs Chris Dickinson at NJPW Strong #91 - Mutiny 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Factory vs Clark Connors/Karl Fredericks at NJPW Strong #91 - Mutiny 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Mascara Dorada/Taylor Rust/Brody King at NJPW Strong #91 - Mutiny 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DOUKI vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TJP vs El Lindaman at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs Titan at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Wheeler Yuta at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 6.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Riddle/Street Profits vs Sami Zayn/Usos on the Raw (5/23/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Judgment Day vs Liv Morgan/AJ Styles on the Raw (5/23/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka vs Becky Lynch on the Raw (5/23/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Francesco Akira vs Alex Zayne at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TJP vs Titan at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Robbie Eagles vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Lindaman vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 7.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alex Zayne vs Ace Austin at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DOUKI vs BUSHI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to TJP vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to YOH vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 8.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jon Moxley/Eddie Kingston vs Private Party on the Dynamite (5/25/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to FTR vs Roppongi Vice for the ROH World Tag titles on the Dynamite (5/25/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ricky Starks vs Swerve Strickland vs Jungle Boy on the Dynamite (5/25/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Kyle O'Reilly vs Samoa Joe on the Dynamite (5/25/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Desperado vs BUSHI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to SHO vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 9.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to A-Kid vs Charlie Dempsey British Rounds match on the NXT UK (5/26/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## UNOFFICIAL ARTIST

So far between covering wrestle kingdom(where I usually find 2-3 motycs)/HOG's salvation/impact's rebellion & mlw's may shows I can't believe I haven't found at least a SINGLE match worthy of my very high standards...


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Matt Sydal vs Bryan Danielson on the Rampage (5/27/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sheamus/Ridge Holland/Pete Dunne vs New Day/Drew McIntyre on the Smackdown (5/27/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Francesco Akira vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 10.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alex Zayne vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 10.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to DOUKI vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 10.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Factory vs Death Triangle on the AEW Dark (5/28/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Stray Dog Army vs Kevin Knight/DKC/Fred Yehi at NJPW Strong #92 - Mutiny 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to TMDK vs United Empire at NJPW Strong #92 - Mutiny 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TJP vs BUSHI at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Clark Connors vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ace Austin vs Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs Wheeler Yuta at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Francesco Akira vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Hardy Boyz at Double or Nothing.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to House of Black vs Death Triangle at Double or Nothing.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Adam Cole vs Samoa Joe at Double or Nothing.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Britt Baker vs Ruby Soho at Double or Nothing.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Men of the Year/Paige Van Zant vs Frankie Kazarian/Sammy Guevara/Tay Conti at Double or Nothing.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Kyle O'Reilly vs Darby Allin at Double or Nothing.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb for the AEW Women's World title at Double or Nothing.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to JAS vs Proud and Powerful/BCC/Eddie Kingston Anarchy in the Arena match at Double or Nothing.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Jurassic Express vs Team Taz vs Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee for the AEW World Tag titles at Double or Nothing.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Adam Page vs CM Punk for the AEW World title at Double or Nothing.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Riddle on the Raw (5/30//22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DOUKI vs Master Wato at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TJP vs Wheeler Yuta at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 12.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Francesco Akira vs Ace Austin at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs El Desperado at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Hiromu Takahashi vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 12.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Diamond Mine vs Pretty Deadly on the NXT 2.0 (5/31/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cameron Grimes vs Nathan Frazer on the NXT 2.0 (5/31/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CM Punk/FTR vs Max Caster/Gunn Club on the Dynamite (6/1/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Undisputed Elite/Hikuleo vs Matt Hardy/Darby Allin/Christian Cage/Jurassic Express on the Dynamite (6/1/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Britt Baker/Jamie Hayter vs Toni Storm/Ruby Soho on the Dynamite (6/1/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Daniel Garcia vs Jon Moxley on the Dynamite (6/1/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Moustache Mountain vs Die Familie vs Ashton Smith/Oliver Carter for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles on the NXT UK (6/2/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Desperado vs Hiromu Takahashi at NJPW Best of the Super Junior 29 - Day 13.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day/Drew McIntyre vs Brawling Brutes on the Smackdown (6/3/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Shinsuke Nakamura/Riddle for the Smackdown Tag titles on the Smackdown (6/3/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Lucha Bros vs Young Bucks on the Rampage (6/3/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Legado del Fantasma vs Tony D'Angelo/Channing Lorenzo/Troy Donovan at NXT In Your House.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toxic Attraction vs Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter for the NXT Women's Tag titles at NXT In Your House.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Cameron Grimes vs Carmelo Hayes for the NXT North American title at NXT In Your House.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mandy Rose vs Wendy Choo for the NXT Women's title at NXT In Your House.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Pretty Deadly vs Creed Brothers for the NXT Tag titles at NXT In Your House.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bron Breakker vs Joe Gacy for the NXT title at NXT In Your House.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Blackwood/Lucas Riley vs Yuya Uemura/Keita at NJPW Strong #93 - Mutiny 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Alex Zayne/Christopher Daniels at NJPW Strong #93 - Mutiny 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Big Damo vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Strong #93 - Mutiny 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch vs Asuka for the Raw Women's title at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Judgment Day vs Liv Morgan/Finn Balor/AJ Styles at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Baron Corbin vs Riddick Moss No Holds Barred match at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Austin Theory vs Mustafa Ali for the United States title at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Cody Rhodes Hell in a Cell match at Hell in a Cell.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Street Profits vs Usos on the Raw (6/6/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Alexa Bliss vs Piper Niven vs Liv Morgan vs Rhea Ripley on the Raw (6/6/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Nathan Frazer vs Santos Escobar on the NXT 2.0 (6/7/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Grayson Waller/Carmelo Hayes vs Solo Sikoa/Apollo Crews on the NXT 2.0 (6/7/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kyle O'Reilly vs Jon Moxley on the Dynamite (6/8/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DUSTY 74

@DammitChrist can you refresh me on the quality of Mox run since he's been back


----------



## DammitChrist

DUSTY 74 said:


> @DammitChrist can you refresh me on the quality of Mox run since he's been back


I have a LENGTHY MOTY List for 2022, but I'm willing to show ALL of the good matches that he's had so far (  ):



> *10/10:*
> 
> - *Bryan Danielson vs Jon Moxley (AEW Revolution)*
> 
> - _Will Ospreay vs Jon Moxley (NJPW Windy City Riot)_
> 
> - _Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Juice Robinson vs Will Ospreay vs Jon Moxley for the IWGP United States Heavyweight (NJPW Capital Collision)_
> 
> - *JAS vs Proud and Powerful/BCC/Eddie Kingston Anarchy in the Arena match (Double or Nothing)
> 
> 
> 9.5/10:
> 
> - Wheeler YUTA vs Jon Moxley (Rampage 4/8/22)
> 
> - Kyle O’Reilly vs Jon Moxley (Dynamite 6/8/22)
> 
> 
> 9/10:
> 
> - Matt Sydal/Dante Martin vs BCC (Rampage 5/20/22)
> 
> 
> 8.5/10:
> 
> - FTR vs CM Punk/Jon Moxley (Dynamite 2/9/22)
> 
> - Bryan Danielson/Jon Moxley vs CHAOS (Dynamite - St. Patrick's Day Slam)
> 
> - Daniel Garcia vs Jon Moxley (Dynamite 6/1/22)
> 
> 
> 
> 7.5/10:
> 
> - Jon Moxley vs Ethan Page (Rampage 1/21/22)
> 
> - Jon Moxley vs Anthony Bowens (Rampage 1/28/22)
> 
> - Jay Lethal vs Jon Moxley (Dynamite 3/30/22)
> 
> - Brock Anderson/Dante Martin/Lee Moriarty vs BCC (Dynamite 4/20/22)
> 
> - Factory vs BCC (Dynamite 4/27/22) *


*Notes:*

This is partially my personal MOTY List for 2022 atm (only with Moxley matches here) 

I arranged the matches for each section in chronological order for easier convenience


----------



## DUSTY 74

DammitChrist said:


> I have a LENGTHY MOTY List for 2022, but I'm willing to show ALL of the good matches that he's had so far (  ):
> 
> 
> 
> *Notes:*
> 
> This is partially my personal MOTY List for 2022 atm (only with Moxley matches here)
> 
> I arranged the matches for each section in chronological order for easier convenience


I appreciate that as i do all your post in here i just knew i missed something along the way i wanted to seek out and you reminded me it was the 4way thx u


----------



## DUSTY 74

By the way your may wanna seek out his recent matches w Tom Lawlor / & Biff Busick if you haven’t already


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mark Andrews vs Kenny Williams on the NXT UK (6/9/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Meiko Satomura vs Ivy Nile for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title on the NXT UK (6/9/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## Dmight

*Rollins vs Rhodes at Hell in a Cell* - obvious MOTYC, it's some unique and legendary stuff, maybe even 5 star worthy. Cody is an absolute madman, I respect that. But I don't want other wrestlers taking an example from him.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sami Zayn vs Riddle on the Smackdown (6/10/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jake Hager vs Eddie Kingston on the Rampage (6/10/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Red Velvet vs Kris Statlander on the Rampage (6/10/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Trent Beretta/FTR on the Rampage (6/10/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to QT Marshall vs Karl Fredericks at NJPW Strong #94 - Collision 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS/Ren Narita/Mascara Dorada at NJPW Strong #94 - Collision 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan at NJPW Dominion.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Dominion.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs United Empire for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Dominion.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Shingo Takagi Unlimited Pinfall Scramble match at NJPW Dominion.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tama Tonga vs Karl Anderson for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Dominion.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Will Ospreay vs SANADA for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at NJPW Dominion.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Kazuchika Okada vs Jay White for the IWGP World Heavyweight at NJPW Dominion.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## Groovemachine

*Will Ospreay vs Sanada - NJPW Dominion 2022 - *****

Smooth stuff from these two, with a pretty fast pace throughout. Great finishing sequence too.

*Jay White vs Kazuchika Okada - NJPW Dominion 2022 - ****1/4*

Big Match Jay is back! Fantastic performance, particularly as he was on top form with all of his shit-talking. Loved it. It all had a big fight feel and was certainly worthy of a Dominion main event.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins on the Raw (6/13/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Creed Brothers vs Edris Enofe/Malik Blade for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT 2.0 (6/14/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Indi Hartwell/Roxanne Perez/Cora Jade vs Toxic Attraction on the NXT 2.0 (6/14/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Jericho vs Ortiz Hair vs Hair match at Dynamite - Road Rager.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Dax Harwood vs Will Ospreay at Dynamite - Road Rager.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Jurassic Express vs Young Bucks Ladder match for the AEW World Tag titles at Dynamite - Road Rager.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Noam Dar/Sha Samuels vs Wolfgang/Damon Kemp on the NXT UK (6/16/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Roman Reigns vs Riddle for the WWE title and for the Universal title on the Smackdown (6/17/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

Edit:

Don't let this good match rating distract you from the fact that I genuinely hate this show (Smackdown), both of the muscleheads that Vince continues to push down our throats, and this freaking AWFUL world title reign continuing for no good reason


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jon Moxley vs Dante Martin at Rampage - Road Rager.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Fish vs Darby Allin at Rampage - Road Rager.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita vs TAKA Michinoku at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Ryohei Oiwa/Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Togi Makabe/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Kevin Knight/DKC/Alex Coughlin at NJPW Strong #95 - Collision 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ariya Daivari vs Delirious at NJPW Strong #95 - Collision 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jake Something vs Brody King at NJPW Strong #95 - Collision 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Dickinson vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Strong #95 - Collision 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Clark Connors vs Tomoaki Honma at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi vs United Empire for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Becky Lynch vs Asuka vs Liv Morgan vs Carmella vs Alexa Bliss on the Raw (6/20/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch vs Asuka on the Raw (6/20/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Kosei Fujita/Hiroyoshi Tenzan/Togi Makabe/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Clark Connors vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Taiji Ishimori vs Hiromu Takahashi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight title at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to CHAOS vs United Empire on the Dynamite (6/22/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Jericho/Lance Archer vs Hiroshi Tanahashi/Jon Moxley on the Dynamite (6/22/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Wild Boar/Mark Andrews vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen vs Jack Starz/Dave Mastiff vs Die Familie Elimination match for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles on the NXT UK (6/23/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Andrade El Idolo vs Rey Fenix on the Rampage (6/24/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs Cash Wheeler on the Rampage (6/24/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tony Deppen vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW Strong #96 - Collision 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Fred Rosser for the NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Strong #96 - Collision 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee at Forbidden Door - The Buy In.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to JAS/Minoru Suzuki vs Shota Umino/Wheeler Yuta/Eddie Kingston at Forbidden Door.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Roppongi Vice vs FTR for the IWGP Tag titles and for the ROH World Tag titles at Forbidden Door.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Clark Connors vs Pac vs Malakai Black vs Miro for the All-Atlantic title at Forbidden Door.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi/Darby Allin/Sting vs BULLET CLUB at Forbidden Door.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Thunder Rosa vs Toni Storm for the AEW Women's World title at Forbidden Door.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Orange Cassidy for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at Forbidden Door.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Claudio Castagnoli at Forbidden Door.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Jay White vs Adam Cole vs Adam Page vs Kazuchika Okada for the IWGP World Heavyweight title at Forbidden Door.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the AEW World title at Forbidden Door.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

Crap, I had this saved last night; but I forgot to post it. That's a first 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Miz vs AJ Styles on the Raw (6/27/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter vs Cora Jade/Roxanne Perez on the NXT 2.0 (6/28/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to JAS vs Eddie Kingston/Proud and Powerful/BCC Blood and Guts match at Dynamite - Blood & Guts.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

From the last little while

yes - Dax v Ospreay
yes - Ospreay v Orange Cassidy
yes - Claudio v ZSJ


----------



## Garmonbozia

YES to Johnny Knoxville vs. Sami Zayn (WrestleMania 38) (9/10)
YES to Cody Rhodes vs. Seth Rollins (Hell In A Cell) (9/10)
NO but recommended: Will Ospreay vs. Orange Cassidy (Forbidden Door) (8/10)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka/Liv Morgan/Alexa Bliss vs Lacey Evans/Shotzi Blackheart/Raquel Rodriguez on the Smackdown (7/1/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Miz vs Riddick Moss vs Elias vs Baron Corbin on the Smackdown (7/1/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to the Royal Rampage match on the Rampage (7/1/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Young Bucks on the Rampage (7/1/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Becky Lynch vs Asuka vs Liv Morgan vs Raquel Rodriguez vs Lacey Evans vs Shotzi Blackheart vs Alexa Bliss Money in the Bank Ladder match at Money in the Bank.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Austin Theory vs Bobby Lashley for the United States title at Money in the Bank.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Usos vs Street Profits for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles at Money in the Bank.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ronda Rousey vs Natalya for the Smackdown Women's title at Money in the Bank.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Riddle vs Seth Rollins vs Omos vs Riddick Moss vs Sami Zayn vs Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre vs Austin Theory Money in the Bank Ladder match at Money in the Bank.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to TMDK vs United Empire at NJPW Strong #97 - United Empire: Rising.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Willie Mack vs Jeff Cobb at NJPW Strong #97 - United Empire: Rising.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Homicide vs Will Ospreay at NJPW Strong #97 - United Empire: Rising.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## Garmonbozia

NO but recommended: 
Bobby Lashley vs. Theory (Money In The Bank) (8/10)
Men's Money In The Bank Ladder Match (Money In The Bank) (8/10)


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa/Tiger Mask vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Kosei Fujita/Master Wato/Hiroyoshi Tenzan at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to DKC/Clark Connors/Yuji Nagata vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs CHAOS at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alex Zayne/KUSHIDA/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TAKA Michinoku vs Satoshi Kojima at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Ryohei Oiwa/Hiroyoshi Tenzan vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs DKC/Clark Connors/Yuji Nagata at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Ryusuke Taguchi/Master Wato/Alex Zayne/CHAOS at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to KUSHIDA/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita/Ryohei Oiwa vs Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TenKoji vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Clark Connors/Yuji Nagata/DKC vs Alex Zayne/CHAOS at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW New Japan Road 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Carmelo Hayes vs Grayson Waller for the NXT North American title at NXT 2.0 - The Great American Bash.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Creed Brothers vs Diamond Mine for the NXT Tag titles at NXT 2.0 - The Great American Bash.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bron Breakker vs Cameron Grimes for the NXT title at NXT 2.0 - The Great American Bash.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Penta Oscuro vs Rush on the Dynamite (7/6/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Brody King for the AEW World title on the Dynamite (7/6/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Konosuke Takeshita vs Eddie Kingston on the Rampage (7/8/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tony Nese vs Orange Cassidy on the Rampage (7/8/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taylor Rust vs JONAH at NJPW Strong #98 - Ignition 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to West Coast Wrecking Crew vs TMDK at NJPW Strong #98 - Ignition 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos/Omos vs Street Profits/R-Truth on the Raw (7/11/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Lashley/Riddle vs Seth Rollins/Austin Theory on the Raw (7/11/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Miyu Yamashita vs Thunder Rosa on the AEW Dark (7/12/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Pac vs Shota Umino for the All-Atlantic title on the AEW Dark (7/12/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Wardlow vs Orange Cassidy for the TNT title at Dynamite - Fyter Fest Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Konosuke Takeshita vs Jon Moxley at Dynamite - Fyter Fest Night 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jake Hager vs Claudio Castagnoli at Dynamite - Fyter Fest Night 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Serena Deeb vs Anna Jay at Dynamite - Fyter Fest Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Young Bucks vs Team Taz vs Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee for the AEW World Tag titles at Dynamite - Fyter Fest Night 1.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Mark Coffey vs Noam Dar British Rounds match on the NXT UK (7/14/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## ProWresBlog

Here's some recommendations I have:

Saran/Tsukushi Haruka Ice Ribbon 4/16/22 - Really good teacher vs student match. Saran copied a bunch of Haruka's moves and they tried to outcheat each other at times. Saran is Tsukushi's student and this was one of her last matches and their final singles match together. It was a very clever and interesting match.

Fuminori Abe and Takuya Nomura vs Daichi Hashimoto and Hideyoshi Kamitani BJW 5/5/222 - This had a double storyline of the underdogs vs the favorites and the heavyweights vs the juniors. They followed both storylines pretty well during the match and the right team won. This really couldn't have been much better.

Tam Nakano vs Natsupoi Stardom 6/26/22 - Hatefilled, dramatic cage match.

Yuji Hino vs Yukio Naya DDT 5/29/22 - The pace was a little slow but this was a very good heavyweight hoss match. They beat the crap out of each other with stiff shots and hard hitting moves and it was everything you would hope it would be. I really liked this one and recommend checking it out. It was one of my favorite hoss matches this year.

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Will Osperay NJPW 3/21/2022 - This was a really good one. Maybe one of my favorite of the year so far. These two just worked different with each other. They did a bunch of counters, were stiff, fast and aggressive and they had a real clinic going here at times. This was really well done wrestling and was just something totally different than you normally see.

Jaden Newman vs Tank ICW No Holds Barred 3/11/22 - This was a very smartly worked match. Tank played his vet role well and Jaden was a great underdog face here. They bled and the crowd loved every second of this. You can rip deathmatch guys for not knowing how to work, but this was pro wrestling 101 and you just have to love it.

Psycho Clown vs Villano IV AAA 6/18/22 - I thought this was really good. The punching spots were really great here especially with the blood and masks falling off and it really helped this one. The finish wasn't the best ever but this was really good for lucha standards. I'd consider this a match of the year contender.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jonathan Gresham vs Lee Moriarty for the ROH World title at Rampage - Fyter Fest Night 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Private Party vs Lucha Bros at Rampage - Fyter Fest Night 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Aaron Henare vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to SANADA vs Jay White at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Jeff Cobb vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bad Dude Tito vs Tom Lawlor at NJPW Strong #99 - Ignition 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Aussie Open vs Dark Order at NJPW Strong #99 - Ignition 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs United Empire at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 2.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Juice Robinson vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Elias on the Raw (7/18/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Anthony Henry vs Konosuke Takeshita on the AEW Dark (7/19/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to QT Marshall vs Fuego Del Sol on the AEW Dark (7/19/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Daniel Garcia vs Alan Angels Pure Rules match on the AEW Dark (7/19/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I gave a No, but strongly recommended to Cameron Grimes vs Jordan Devlin on the NXT 2.0 (7/19/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii/Kosei Fujita/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs David Finlay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs Tama Tonga at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 3.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Brody King vs Darby Allin at Dynamite - Fyter Fest Night 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Best Friends vs BCC at Dynamite - Fyter Fest Night 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Chris Jericho vs Eddie Kingston Barbed Wire Everywhere Death match at Dynamite - Fyter Fest Night 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sam Gradwell vs Trent Seven on the NXT UK (7/21/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Usos/Austin Theory vs Street Profits/Riddick Moss on the Smackdown (7/22/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs TMDK at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Aaron Henare vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 4.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toru Yano vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Jay White at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 4.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Colt Cabana vs Anthony Henry at ROH Death Before Dishonor 2022 - Zero Hour.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Blake Christian/Tony Deppen/Alex Zayne vs The Embassy at ROH Death Before Dishonor 2022 - Zero Hour.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Jonathan Gresham vs Claudio Castagnoli for the ROH World title at ROH Death Before Dishonor 2022.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Righteous vs The Boys/Dalton Castle for the ROH World 6-Man Tag titles at ROH Death Before Dishonor 2022.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Wheeler Yuta vs Daniel Garcia Pure Rules match for the ROH Pure title at ROH Death Before Dishonor 2022.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Rush vs Dragon Lee at ROH Death Before Dishonor 2022.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Mercedes Martinez vs Serena Deeb for the ROH Women's World title at ROH Death Before Dishonor 2022.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Samoa Joe vs Jay Lethal for the ROH World Television title at ROH Death Before Dishonor 2022.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to FTR vs Briscoes 2 out of 3 Falls match for the ROH World Tag titles at ROH Death Before Dishonor 2022.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to ***** Casas/Lucas Riley/Adrian Quest vs Rocky Romero/Mascara Dorada/David Finlay at NJPW Strong #100 - Ignition 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to TMDK vs Yuya Uemura/Christopher Daniels at NJPW Strong #100 - Ignition 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

Edit:

For the record, that's the 1st name of Casas, but it's censored even though it's his ring name.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Team Filthy at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TMDK vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 5.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs El Phantasmo at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Taichi vs SANADA at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 5.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Austin Theory/Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley on the Raw (7/25/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio vs Judgment Day on the Raw (7/25/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Bloodline vs Street Profits/Riddle on the Raw (7/25/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## RainmakerV2

White vs. Ishii is the match of the year. You won't find one better.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs Great O-Khan at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Lance Archer vs Tom Lawlor at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Juice Robinson vs David Finlay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 6.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tony D'Angelo/Channing Lorenzo/Legado del Fantasma vs Diamond Mine on the NXT 2.0 (7/26/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pac vs LJ Cleary for the All-Atlantic title on the AEW Dark (7/26/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa/CHAOS/David Finlay vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Aaron Henare vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Tama Tonga vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 7.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Rush for the AEW World title at Dynamite - Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Thunder Rosa vs Miyu Yamashita for the AEW Women's World title at Dynamite - Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Daniel Garcia vs Bryan Danielson at Dynamite - Fight for the Fallen.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ilja Dragunov vs Wolfgang for the NXT United Kingdom title on the NXT UK (7/28/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## ProWresBlog

NXT UK 7/28/2022 Ilja Dragunov vs Wolfgang - They worked a triple story here with little man vs big man, work the body part and Wolf going for the upset. Insanely smart match with some real creativity on the back work and the usual top notch selling from Drag. The crowd could have been a little better but this was an absolute classic and probably my working MOTY right now.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Drew McIntyre vs Sheamus Donnybrook match on the Smackdown (7/29/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ronda Rousey/Liv Morgan vs Sonya Deville/Natalya on the Smackdown (7/29/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Anna Jay vs Ruby Soho on the Rampage (7/29/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs David Finlay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs JONAH at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Great O-Khan vs SANADA at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 8.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch for the Raw Women's title at Summerslam.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Miz vs Logan Paul at Summerslam.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Judgment Day vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio No DQ match at Summerslam.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Street Profits for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles at Summerslam.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Stray Dog Army vs Aussie Open at NJPW Strong #101 - Ignition 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Kevin Knight/Fred Rosser/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Strong #101 - Ignition 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS/Ryohei Oiwa/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs TMDK at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 9.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Juice Robinson vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 9.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs Jay White at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bad Luck Fale vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to EVIL vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Seth Rollins vs Montez Ford on the Raw (8/1/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Dolph Ziggler vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Chad Gable on the Raw (8/1/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tommaso Ciampa vs AJ Styles on the Raw (8/1/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles on the Raw (8/1/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 10.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Great O-Khan vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to SANADA vs Tama Tonga at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to David Finlay vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 10.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kacy Catanzaro/Kayden Carter vs Yulisa Leon/Valentina Feroz vs Tatum Paxley/Ivy Nile vs Toxic Attraction Elimination match for the NXT Women’s Tag titles on the NXT 2.0 (8/2/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Von Wagner vs Solo Sikoa Falls Count Anywhere match on the NXT 2.0 (8/2/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Pac vs Connor Mills for the All-Atlantic title on the AEW Dark (8/2/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Orange Cassidy vs Jay Lethal on the Dynamite (8/3/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Britt Baker/Jamie Hayter vs Toni Storm/Thunder Rosa on the Dynamite (8/3/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Christian Cage vs Matt Hardy on the Dynamite (8/3/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Wheeler Yuta vs Chris Jericho on the Dynamite (8/3/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

A splurge of my recent watches:

*AJ Styles vs Mustafa Ali vs The Miz - WWE Raw August 1st 2022 - ****

El Desperado vs Jon Moxley - NJPW Music City Mayhem - ****

Wheeler Yuta vs Daniel Garcia - ROH Death Before Dishonor 2022 - ****1/4

Bianca Belair vs Becky Lynch - WWE Summerslam 2022 - ****1/2*

Belair/Lynch was a significant step up from their Wrestlemania encounter in my opinion. Sure, I wish Belair had sold the arm better early on, but this felt really smartly laid out with some dramatic nearfalls and emotion.
Yuta/Garcia was the technical marvel we hoped for, and their submission exchange was a thing of beauty. I am fully aboard the Yuta hype train.
Despy should have an extended US run, he feeds off the audience so well and seems to 'get' the American style. It's the usual plunder-filled match you might expect from Moxley, with some sick spots, a ton of blood, and a good finishing stretch.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs Juice Robinson at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs Taichi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Aaron Henare vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs JONAH at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to EVIL vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ricochet vs Baron Corbin on the Smackdown (8/5/22) episode.

i gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jon Moxley vs Mance Warner on the Rampage (8/5/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee vs Josh Woods/Tony Nese Street Fight for the AEW World Tag titles on the Rampage (8/5/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Ryohei Oiwa/David Finlay/Tama Tonga/Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Team Filthy at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs Hirooki Goto at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Great O-Khan vs Jay White at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 12.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Shingo Takagi vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 12.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Claudio Castagnoli vs Konosuke Takeshita for the ROH World title at Battle of the Belts III.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## Groovemachine

*Claudio Castagnoli vs Konosuke Takeshita - AEW Battle of the Belts III - *****

This was honestly just some SEXY technical wrestling. Opening was tremendous and I loved Regal basically marking out over witnessing some great grappling. The nearfalls were dramatic and I bought into a few of them, although they went a tad overboard for my personal preference. Still, this was slick, and felt like an old school ROH main event.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Yuto Nakashima/David Finlay/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 13.

i gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs Juice Robinson at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Chase Owens vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 13.

i gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to JONAH vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 13.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Finn Balor vs Rey Mysterio on the Raw (8/8/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Lashley vs Tommaso Ciampa for the United States title on the Raw (8/8/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AJ Styles vs The Miz No DQ match on the Raw (8/8/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Kosei Fujita/Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 14.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yujiro Takahashi vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 14.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chase Owens vs SANADA at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 14.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

i give a No, but strongly recommended to Taichi vs Tama Tonga at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 14.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Lance Archer vs JONAH at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 14.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Tetsuya Naito at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 14.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Apollo Crews vs Roderick Strong on the NXT 2.0 (8/9/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cora Jade vs Zoey Stark on the NXT 2.0 (8/9/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Phantasmo vs David Finlay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 15.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Great O-Khan vs Tama Tonga at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Hirooki Goto vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Brody King vs Darby Allin Coffin match at Dynamite - Quake by the Lake.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to La Faccion Ingobernable vs Lucha Bros Texas Tornado match at Dynamite - Quake by the Lake.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Chris Jericho for the AEW World title at Dynamite - Quake by the Lake.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Oliver Carter vs Charlie Dempsey on the NXT UK (8/11/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Wolfgang vs Trent Seven on the NXT UK (8/11/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to WALTER vs Shinsuke Nakamura for the Intercontinental title on the Smackdown (8/12/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ari Daivari vs Orange Cassidy on the Rampage (8/12/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs TMDK at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 16.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Aaron Henare at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 16.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Yujiro Takahashi vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 16.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to YOSHI-HASHI vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 16.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Taichi vs Jay White at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 16.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Aussie Open vs Yuya Uemura/Christopher Daniels for the NJPW Strong Openweight Tag titles at NJPW Strong #102 - High Alert 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to David Finlay vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 17.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Jeff Cobb vs Tom Lawlor at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 17.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to KENTA vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 17.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Drew McIntyre vs Kevin Owens on the Raw (8/15/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Bobby Lashley vs AJ Styles for the United States title on the Raw (8/15/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Austin Theory vs Dolph Ziggler on the Raw (8/15/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Juice Robinson vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 18.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 18.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to SANADA vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 18.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tama Tonga vs Jay White at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 18.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Carmelo Hayes vs Fabian Aichner for the NXT North American title at NXT 2.0 - Heatwave.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Santos Escobar vs Tony D'Angelo Street Fight at NXT 2.0 - Heatwave.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mandy Rose vs Zoey Stark for the NXT Women's title at NXT 2.0 - Heatwave.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bron Breakker vs Jordan Devlin for the NXT title at NXT 2.0 - Heatwave.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs Dangerous Tekkers at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 19.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 19.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tama Tonga vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 19.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tetsuya Naito vs Will Ospreay at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 19.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bryan Danielson vs Daniel Garcia 2 out of 3 Falls match on the Dynamite (8/17/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to La Faccion Ingobernable vs The Elite on the Dynamite (8/17/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Team Filthy vs TMDK at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 20.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 20.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to KUSHIDA/Tama Tonga vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 20.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW G1 Climax 32 - Day 20.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## Groovemachine

Damn I've watched some GOOD wrestling today! 

*Will Ospreay vs Tetsuya Naito - NJPW G1 Climax 32 Semi-Finals - ****1/4*

~ Closing stretch for this was off the charts. Best Destino Naito's pulled off in years, looked absolutely brutal.

*Bryan Danielson vs Daniel Garcia [2 out of 3 Falls] - AEW Dynamite: House of the Dragon - ****1/4*

~ Commentary play this up all the time, but it is crazy that Garcia is only 23, he's going to be such a star. To hang with Bryan Danielson and look like a bonafide equal is testament to both guys.

*Kazuchika Okada vs Will Ospreay - NJPW G1 Climax 32 Finals - ****1/2*

~ Last 5 or 10 mins of this had me losing my mind; terrific nearfalls. I know it's been done a few times, but I love the use of other NJPW stars' offense that has got the job done in the past, which we saw here with Ospreay dishing out the High Fly Flow, Styles Clash, and a OWA attempt. Plus that new crooked-leg piledriver is sick. I thiiiiink I preferred their Wrestle Kingdom encounter which is still my MOTY, but this is an easy recommendation.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kenny Williams vs Tyler Bate on the NXT UK (8/18/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Sheamus vs Riddick Moss vs Baron Corbin vs Ricochet vs Sami Zayn on the Smackdown (8/19/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Trustbusters vs CHAOS on the Rampage (8/19/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rocky Romero vs Dax Harwood at NJPW Strong #103 - High Alert 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Blake Christian vs Hiromu Takahashi vs El Desperado at NJPW Strong #103 - High Alert 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Dakota Kai/Io Shirai vs Alexa Bliss/Asuka on the Raw (8/22/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dolph Ziggler vs Finn Balor on the Raw (8/22/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chad Gable vs Kevin Owens on the Raw (8/22/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tommaso Ciampa/The Miz vs Bobby Lashley/AJ Styles on the Raw (8/22/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Damian Priest vs Edge on the Raw (8/22/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tiffany Stratton vs Wendy Choo Lights Out match on the NXT 2.0 (8/23/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Dax Harwood vs Jay Lethal on the Dynamite (8/24/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Death Triangle on the Dynamite (8/24/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Trent Seven vs Oliver Carter on the NXT UK (8/25/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tyler Bate vs Joe Coffey on the NXT UK (8/25/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Noam Dar vs Mark Coffey British Rounds match on the NXT UK (8/25/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## fabi1982

Can‘t we just rename it to DCs little workrate thread? You basically talking to yourself in here


----------



## DammitChrist

fabi1982 said:


> Can‘t we just rename it to DCs little workrate thread? You basically talking to yourself in here


It’s not meant to be a general chat section though. It’s meant to be a thread where you just recommend top-quality matches (which can range between good through incredible).


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Claudio Castagnoli vs Dustin Rhodes for the ROH World title on the Rampage (8/26/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## fabi1982

DammitChrist said:


> It’s not meant to be a general chat section though. It’s meant to be a thread where you just recommend top-quality matches (which can range between good through incredible).


But why just not update you first post, when you are the only one talking?


----------



## DammitChrist

fabi1982 said:


> But why just not update you first post, when you are the only one talking?


Oh, believe it or not; I can't because there's a word limit on total characters here 

Plus, it's easier this way too


----------



## fabi1982

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, believe it or not; I can't because there's a word limit on total characters here
> 
> Plus, it's easier this way too


Ok so you at least wanted to play by the rules. You‘re excused


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mascara Dorada vs TJP at NJPW Strong #104 - High Alert 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Workhorsemen vs Ren Narita/KUSHIDA at NJPW Strong #104 - High Alert 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Alpha Academy vs Street Profits on the Raw (8/29/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jey Uso vs Kevin Owens on the Raw (8/29/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dakota Kai/Io Shirai vs Raquel Rodriguez/Aliyah for the Women's Tag titles on the Raw (8/29/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gallus vs Diamond Mine on the NXT 2.0 (8/30/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bryan Danielson vs Jake Hager on the Dynamite (8/31/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dante Martin vs Rush vs Rey Fenix vs Wheeler Yuta on the Dynamite (8/31/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs The Elite on the Dynamite (8/31/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Blair Davenport vs Amale vs Eliza Alexander vs Isla Dawn Elimination match on the NXT UK (9/1/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Tyler Bate vs Trent Seven for the NXT United Kingdom title on the NXT UK (9/1/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

Edit:

Thank you for the memories, NXT UK 🙏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TMDK vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Viking Raiders vs New Day Viking Rules match on the Smackdown (9/2/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Dark Order/Adam Page on the Rampage (9/2/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bianca Belair/Alexa Bliss/Asuka vs Bayley/Dakota Kai/Io Shirai at Clash at the Castle.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to WALTER vs Sheamus for the Intercontinental title at Clash at the Castle.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Liv Morgan vs Shayna Baszler for the Smackdown Women's title at Clash at the Castle.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Mysterio/Edge vs Judgment Day at Clash at the Castle.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins at Clash at the Castle.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre for the WWE title and for the Universal title at Clash at the Castle.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Fred Rosser vs Fred Yehi for the NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Strong #105 - High Alert 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Carmelo Hayes vs Ricochet for the NXT North American title at Worlds Collide.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Creed Brothers vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen vs Pretty Deadly vs Gallus Elimination match for the NXT Tag titles and for the NXT United Kingdom Tag titles at Worlds Collide.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Mandy Rose vs Meiko Satomura vs Blair Davenport for the NXT Women's title and for the NXT United Kingdom Women's title at Worlds Collide.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Bron Breakker vs Tyler Bate for the NXT title and for the NXT United Kingdom title at Worlds Collide.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Tomohiro Ishii vs Eddie Kingston at All Out - Zero Hour.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Dark Order/Adam Page vs The Elite for the AEW World Trios titles at All Out.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Motor City Machine Guns/Jay Lethal vs Wardlow/FTR at All Out.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee vs The Acclaimed for the AEW World Tag titles at All Out.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Hikaru Shida vs Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter vs Britt Baker for the AEW Women's World title at All Out.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Chris Jericho vs Bryan Danielson at All Out.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to House of Black vs Miro/Darby Allin/Sting at All Out.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs CM Punk for the AEW World title at All Out.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs United Empire at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DKC/Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi vs United Empire at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to TMDK vs Hiroshi Tanahashi/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to New Day vs Alpha Academy vs Los Lotharios vs Street Profits on the Raw (9/5/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Austin Theory vs Kevin Owens on the Raw (9/5/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rey Mysterio vs Damian Priest on the Raw (9/5/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Lashley vs The Miz Steel Cage match for the United States title on the Raw (9/5/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Claudio Castagnoli vs Ari Daivari for the ROH World title on the AEW Dark (9/6/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Roxanne Perez vs Meiko Satomura on the NXT 2.0 (9/6/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Nathan Frazer vs Axiom on the NXT 2.0 (9/6/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gallus vs Tyler Bate/Bron Breakker on the NXT 2.0 (9/6/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kosei Fujita/Ryohei Oiwa/Yuta Nakashima vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs DKC/CHAOS at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi/Jado vs United Empire at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TMDK vs CHAOS/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Death Triangle vs CHAOS for the AEW World Trios titles on the Dynamite (9/7/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Bryan Danielson vs Adam Page on the Dynamite (9/7/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Wheeler Yuta vs Daniel Garcia Pure Rules match for the ROH Pure title on the Dynamite (9/7/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Brawling Brutes vs Imperium on the Smackdown (9/9/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Claudio Castagnoli vs Dax Harwood for the ROH World title on the Rampage (9/9/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kevin Blackwood vs Robbie Eagles at NJPW Strong #106 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Aussie Open vs West Coast Wrecking Crew for the NJPW Strong Openweight Tag titles at NJPW Strong #106 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Matt Riddle vs Finn Balor on the Raw (9/12/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Raquel Rodriguez/Aliyah vs Io Shirai/Dakota Kai for the Women's Tag titles on the Raw (9/12/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Chad Gable vs Johnny Gargano on the Raw (9/12/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I gave a No, but strongly recommended to Edge vs Dominik Mysterio on the Raw (9/12/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pretty Deadly vs Creed Brothers Steel Cage match for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT 2.0 (9/13/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Carmelo Hayes vs Solo Sikoa for the NXT North American title on the NXT 2.0 (9/13/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*El Desperado vs Jun Kasai - JTO TakaTaichiDespeMania Taka Michinoku Debut 30th Anniversary - *****

When Despy gets unmasked in the first few minutes of the contest, you know it's going to be a pretty wild one! Same goes for two guys entering a deathmatch wearing all white...bring on the bloodshed! This was definitely my threshold for deathmatches, as I really don't like knives/blades being used in wrestling, but at least they sold the 'knives board' like death. The fork board was sick too! Where this sits above other deathmatches is the selling, especially the heart and willpower El Desperado shows throughout - that man can take some punishment! Good stuff here. Stick around for Kasai's post-match promo too!


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Sammy Guevara on the Dynamite (9/14/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jungle Boy vs Jay Lethal on the Dynamite (9/14/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Serena Deeb/Britt Baker vs Athena/Toni Storm on the Dynamite (9/14/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Chris Jericho vs Bryan Danielson on the Dynamite (9/14/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sami Zayn vs Ricochet on the Smackdown (9/16/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Hit Row vs New Day vs Imperium vs Brawling Brutes on the Smackdown (9/16/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Samoa Joe vs Josh Woods for the ROH World Television title on the Rampage (9/16/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cody Chhun/Jordan Cruz vs Team Filthy at NJPW Strong #107 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Roppongi Vice/Taylor Rust/KUSHIDA at NJPW Strong #107 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bobby Lashley vs Seth Rollins for the United States title on the Raw (9/19/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Austin Theory vs Kevin Owens on the Raw (9/19/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Brawling Brutes vs Street Profits on the Raw (9/19/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Judgment Day vs Matt Riddle/Rey Mysterio on the Raw (9/19/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alexa Bliss vs Bayley on the Raw (9/19/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Axiom vs Nathan Frazer on the NXT (9/20/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Tyler Bate vs Jordan Devlin on the NXT (9/20/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Jericho for the ROH World title at Dynamite - Grand Slam.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee vs The Acclaimed for the AEW World Tag titles at Dynamite - Grand Slam.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Toni Storm vs Britt Baker vs Serena Deeb vs Athena for the AEW Women's World title at Dynamite - Grand Slam.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Bryan Danielson for the AEW World title at Dynamite - Grand Slam.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs BULLET CLUB Dog Cage Survival match for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 13.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to DKC/Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi/David Finlay vs United Empire Elimination match at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 13.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Usos vs Brawling Brutes for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles on the Smackdown (9/23/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to House of Black vs Darby Allin/Sting No DQ match at Rampage - Grand Slam.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Jungle Boy vs Rey Fenix at Rampage - Grand Slam.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Powerhouse Hobbs vs Ricky Starks Lights Out match at Rampage - Grand Slam.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TMDK vs Yuya Uemura/Christopher Daniels at NJPW Strong #108 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alan Angels vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Strong #108 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs United Empire at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TMDK vs Great Bash Heel/Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jado/Tama Tonga vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Master Wato/Ryusuke Taguchi for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Karl Anderson vs Hiroshi Tanahashi for the NEVER Openweight title at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs David Finlay for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at NJPW Burning Spirit 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bianca Belair vs Io Shirai on the Raw (9/26/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Rey Mysterio on the Raw (9/26/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Alpha Academy vs Johnny Gargano/Kevin Owens on the Raw (9/26/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Sami Zayn vs AJ Styles on the Raw (9/26/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Damian Priest vs Matt Riddle on the Raw (9/26/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gallus vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen Pub Rules match on the NXT (9/27/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Juice Robinson vs Jon Moxley on the Dynamite (9/28/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Toni Storm vs Serena Deeb Lumberjack match for the AEW Women's World title on the Dynamite (9/28/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Chris Jericho vs Bandido for the ROH World title on the Dynamite (9/28/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Austin Theory/Alpha Academy vs Kevin Owens/Johnny Gargano/Drew McIntyre on the Smackdown (9/30/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Acclaimed vs Private Party vs Butcher & Blade for the AEW World Tag titles on the Rampage (9/30/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rush vs John Silver on the Rampage (9/30/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to DKC/Kevin Knight vs Stray Dog Army at NJPW Strong #109 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Fred Rosser vs TJP for the NJPW Strong Openweight title at NJPW Strong #109 - Fighting Spirit Unleashed 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Judgment Day vs AJ Styles/Rey Mysterio on the Raw (10/3/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bobby Lashley vs Mustafa Ali on the Raw (10/3/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Pretty Deadly vs Brawling Brutes for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (10/4/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to MJF vs Wheeler Yuta on the Dynamite (10/5/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jay Lethal vs Darby Allin on the Dynamite (10/5/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Penelope Ford/Serena Deeb/Jamie Hayter vs Willow Nightingale/Athena/Toni Storm on the Dynamite (10/5/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rush vs Adam Page on the Dynamite (10/5/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to JAS vs Daniel Garcia/Bryan Danielson on the Dynamite (10/5/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to WALTER vs Sheamus for the Intercontinental title on the Smackdown (10/7/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BCC vs Rush/Private Party on the Rampage (10/7/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Death Triangle vs Dark Order for the AEW World Trios titles on the Rampage (10/7/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Pac vs Trent Beretta for the All-Atlantic title at Battle of the Belts IV.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to FTR vs Gates of Agony for the ROH World Tag titles at Battle of the Belts IV.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Brawling Brutes vs Imperium Donnybrook match at Extreme Rules.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Liv Morgan vs Ronda Rousey Extreme Rules match for the Smackdown Women's title at Extreme Rules.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Drew McIntyre vs Karrion Kross Strap match at Extreme Rules.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Edge vs Finn Balor I Quit match at Extreme Rules.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Matt Riddle vs Seth Rollins Fight Pit at Extreme Rules.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to QT Marshall vs Shota Umino at NJPW Strong #110 - Autumn Action 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Ren Narita vs Juice Robinson No DQ match at NJPW Strong #110 - Autumn Action 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Homicide/Wheeler Yuta vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Strong #110 - Autumn Action 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ren Narita/Robbie Eagles/David Finlay vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Declaration of Power.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs CHAOS at NJPW Declaration of Power.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Master Wato vs Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Declaration of Power.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to El Phantasmo vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW Declaration of Power.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to JONAH vs Kazuchika Okada at NJPW Declaration of Power.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Jay White vs Tama Tonga for the IWGP World Heavyweight title at NJPW Declaration of Power.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Austin Theory vs Johnny Gargano on the Raw (10/10/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Riddle vs Sami Zayn on the Raw (10/10/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Axiom vs Nathan Frazer on the NXT (10/11/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Edris Enofe/Malik Blade vs Grizzled Young Veterans vs Josh Briggs/Brooks Jensen on the NXT (10/11/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10  

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ilja Dragunov vs Grayson Waller on the NXT (10/11/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Emi Sakura vs Toni Storm on the AEW Dark (10/11/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Luchasaurus vs Jungle Boy on the Dynamite (10/12/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Chris Jericho vs Bryan Danielson for the ROH World title on the Dynamite (10/12/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jamie Hayter/Britt Baker vs Hikaru Shida/Toni Storm on the Dynamite (10/12/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pac vs Orange Cassidy for the All-Atlantic title on the Dynamite (10/12/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kofi Kingston vs Sami Zayn on the Smackdown (10/14/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Ricochet vs Sheamus vs Solo Sikoa vs Rey Mysterio on the Smackdown (10/14/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pinnacle vs Embassy on the Rampage (10/14/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ryohei Oiwa/Ren Narita vs Yuto Nakashima/Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Master Wato/Great Bushi/Rocky Romero at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs CHAOS at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Yoshinobu Kanemaru vs David Finlay at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Alex Zayne vs Zack Sabre Jr. at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ren Narita/Great Bash Heel vs CHAOS at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Tiger Mask/Alex Zayne/Master Wato/David Finlay at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs Aaron Henare at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jeff Cobb vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Aussie Open vs Team Filthy for the NJPW Strong Openweight Tag titles at NJPW Strong #111 - Autumn Action 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita/Ryohei Oiwa vs Great Bash Heel at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Taichi vs SANADA at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Damage Control vs Candice LeRae/Bianca Belair on the Raw (10/17/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Baron Corbin vs Dolph Ziggler on the Raw (10/17/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to AJ Styles vs Dominik Mysterio on the Raw (10/17/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Matt Riddle for the United States title on the Raw (10/17/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Death Triangle vs CHAOS for the AEW World Trios titles on the Dynamite (10/18/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toni Storm vs Hikaru Shida for the AEW Women's World title on the Dynamite (10/18/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Chris Jericho vs Dalton Castle for the ROH World title on the Dynamite (10/18/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Adam Page for the AEW World title on the Dynamite (10/18/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rhea Ripley vs Roxanne Perez on the NXT (10/18/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Joe Gacy/Grizzled Young Veterans vs Cameron Grimes/O.C on the NXT (10/18/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## Groovemachine

*FTR vs Aussie Open - NJPW Royal Quest II - ****3/4*

Saw this live but wanted to wait until I'd seen it on VOD to avoid live bias. But damn, this holds up on a second watch and is easily my MOTY. What a classic. A methodical start but that doesn't last long, and this is just full of terrific action with some of the best nearfalls I've seen in a while. All four men brought it in this. Give me a rematch NOW please.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Sheamus vs Solo Sikoa on the Smackdown (10/21/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Orange Cassidy vs Rush vs Preston Vance for the All-Atlantic title on the Rampage (10/21/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Nathan Frazer vs Oliver Carter vs Wes Lee vs Von Wagner vs Carmelo Hayes Ladder match for the NXT North American title at NXT Halloween Havoc.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Cora Jade vs Roxanne Perez Weapons Wild match at NXT Halloween Havoc.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Damon Kemp vs Julius Creed Ambulance match at NXT Halloween Havoc.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Bron Breakker vs Jordan Devlin vs Ilja Dragunov for the NXT title at NXT Halloween Havoc.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Rocky Romero vs Shingo Takagi at NJPW Strong #112 - Autumn Action 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa/Toru Yano/Togi Makabe vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tiger Mask/David Finlay/Ren Narita vs CHAOS at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Master Wato/Tomoaki Honma vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Hikuleo/Ryusuke Taguchi/Hiroshi Tanahashi for the NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag titles at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dmight

YES to Breakker vs Devlin vs Dragunov at NXT Halloween Havoc. Such a great match that was. Steiner boy is already a good wrestler and Devlin with Dragunov took that match sky high. Hard hitting, fast, mostly fluent performance, especially comparing with the multiman ladder match on the same show earlier. ****3/4.


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bayley vs Bianca Belair on the Raw (10/24/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to QT Marshall vs Claudio Castagnoli on the Elevation (10/24/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pretty Deadly vs Edris Enofe/Malik Blade for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (10/25/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Ilja Dragunov vs Jordan Devlin on the NXT (10/25/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Kosei Fujita/Yuto Nakashima vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Tiger Mask/Alex Zayne/David Finlay at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Togi Makabe/Master Wato vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great O-Khan vs Toru Yano at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Ren Narita vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to JAS vs BCC on the Dynamite (10/26/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee vs FTR on the Dynamite (10/26/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Sammy Guevara vs Bryan Danielson on the Dynamite (10/26/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jamie Hayter vs Riho on the Dynamite (10/26/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Penta El Zero Miedo for the AEW World title on the Dynamite (10/26/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Yuto Nakashima/Ren Narita vs CHAOS at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Great Bash Heel vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 10.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to EVIL vs YOSHI-HASHI at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 10.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Zack Sabre Jr. vs David Finlay at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 10.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Menard vs Jon Moxley on the Rampage (10/28/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Knight vs Ari Daivari at NJPW Strong #113 - Autumn Action 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mistico/Alex Zayne vs Mascara Dorada/Blake Christian at NJPW Strong #113 - Autumn Action 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Tom Lawlor vs Tomohiro Ishii at NJPW Strong #113 - Autumn Action 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tiger Mask/Alex Zayne/David Finlay vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 11.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ren Narita vs Toru Yano at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Austin Theory vs Seth Rollins on the Raw (10/31/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Damage Control vs Asuka/Alexa Bliss on the Raw (10/31/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pretty Deadly vs Wes Lee/Bron Breakker for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (11/1/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs Lee Moriarty on the Dynamite (11/2/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Chris Jericho vs Colt Cabana for the ROH World title on the Dynamite (11/2/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Orange Cassidy vs Luchasaurus vs Rey Fenix for the All-Atlantic title on the Dynamite (11/2/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Samoa Joe vs Brian Cage for the ROH World Television title on the Dynamite (11/2/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa/Yuto Nakashima vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tomoaki Honma/David Finlay vs United Empire at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BUSHI vs Francesco Akira at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to TJP vs Titan at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Ren Narita/Master Wato/Alex Zayne vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Liv Morgan vs Sonya Deville No DQ match on the Smackdown (11/4/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to WALTER vs Rey Mysterio for the Intercontinental title on the Smackdown (11/4/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Orange Cassidy vs Katsuyori Shibata for the All-Atlantic title on the Rampage (11/4/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Asuka/Alexa Bliss vs Damage Control for the Women's Tag titles at Crown Jewel.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Karrion Kross vs Drew McIntyre Steel Cage match at Crown Jewel.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Judgment Day vs O.C at Crown Jewel.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Brawling Brutes for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles at Crown Jewel.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Bianca Belair vs Bayley Last Woman Standing match at Crown Jewel.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon for the IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag titles at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 16.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs Toru Yano/David Finlay/Alex Zayne/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 16.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Ren Narita vs SANADA at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 16.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Master Wato/El Desperado vs Hiromu Takahashi/Taiji Ishimori at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 16.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Tama Tonga/Kazuchika Okada vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 16.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to FTR vs United Empire for the IWGP Tag titles at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 16.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Tetsuya Naito for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at NJPW Battle Autumn 2022 - Day 16.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Christopher Daniels vs Rocky Romero at NJPW Strong #114 - Showdown 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to DKC/Kevin Knight vs Stray Dog Army vs TMDK vs West Coast Wrecking Crew at NJPW Strong #114 - Showdown 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd vs Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW Strong #114 - Showdown 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Bloodline vs New Day/Matt Riddle on the Raw (11/7/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to The Miz vs Johnny Gargano on the Raw (11/7/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Joe Gacy vs Cameron Grimes on the NXT (11/8/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Jordan Devlin vs Axiom on the NXT (11/8/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kayden Carter/Kacy Catanzaro vs Nikkita Lyons/Zoey Stark for the NXT Women's Tag titles on the NXT (11/8/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mei Suruga/Emi Sakura vs Hikaru Shida/Toni Storm on the AEW Dark (11/8/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

Edit:

I could've SWORN that I posted this reply last night. I forgot to hit submit


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to The Gunns/Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee vs FTR/The Acclaimed on the Dynamite (11/9/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Sammy Guevara vs Bryan Danielson 2 out of 3 Falls match on the Dynamite (11/9/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Usos vs New Day for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles on the Smackdown (11/11/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Shinsuke Nakamura vs Santos Escobar on the Smackdown (11/11/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Rush vs Bandido on the Rampage (11/11/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Team Filthy vs Adrian Quest/Jordan Cruz at NJPW Strong #115 - Showdown 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Fred Yehi vs Minoru Suzuki at NJPW Strong #115 - Showdown 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Matt Riddle vs Chad Gable on the Raw (11/14/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Austin Theory vs Dolph Ziggler on the Raw (11/14/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor for the United States title on the Raw (11/14/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jordan Devlin vs Apollo Crews on the NXT (11/15/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Mandy Rose vs Kay Lee Ray Last Woman Standing match for the NXT Women's title on the NXT (11/15/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to JAS vs BCC on the Dynamite (11/16/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Death Triangle vs Top Flight/AR Fox for the AEW World Trios titles on the Dynamite (11/16/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ricochet vs Mustafa Ali on the Smackdown (11/18/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Hook vs Lee Moriarty for the FTW title on the Rampage (11/18/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Konosuke Takeshita/Jun Akiyama vs Eddie Kingston/Ortiz on the Rampage (11/18/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Factory vs CHAOS/Danhausen at Full Gear - Zero Hour.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Brian Cage vs Ricky Starks at Full Gear - Zero Hour.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jun Akiyama vs Eddie Kingston at Full Gear - Zero Hour.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Luchasaurus vs Jungle Boy Steel Cage match at Full Gear.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Death Triangle vs The Elite for the AEW World Trios titles at Full Gear.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Chris Jericho vs Claudio Castagnoli vs Bryan Danielson vs Sammy Guevara for the ROH World title at Full Gear.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Saraya vs Britt Baker at Full Gear.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Wardlow vs Powerhouse Hobbs vs Samoa Joe for the TNT title at Full Gear.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Jay Lethal/Jeff Jarrett vs Darby Allin/Sting at Full Gear.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter for the AEW Women's World title at Full Gear.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to The Acclaimed vs Swerve Strickland/Keith Lee for the AEW World Tag titles at Full Gear.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Jon Moxley vs MJF for the AEW World title at Full Gear.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Peter Avalon vs Keita at NJPW Strong #116 - Showdown 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Mascara Dorada/Blake Christian at NJPW Strong #116 - Showdown 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Homicide vs Tom Lawlor at NJPW Strong #116 - Showdown 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Oskar Leube/Yuto Nakashima/Kosei Fujita/Ryohei Oiwa vs LA Dojo at NJPW/Stardom Historic X-over.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Donna del Mondo vs Queen's Quest at NJPW/Stardom Historic X-over.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Giulia/Zack Sabre Jr. vs Syuri/Tom Lawlor at NJPW/Stardom Historic X-over.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Black Desire/DOUKI/El Desperado vs Yoshinobu Kanemaru/Taichi/meltear at NJPW/Stardom Historic X-over.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW/Stardom Historic X-over.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs CHAOS/Great Muta at NJPW/Stardom Historic X-over.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Will Ospreay vs Shota Umino for the IWGP United States Heavyweight title at NJPW/Stardom Historic X-over.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to KAIRI vs Mayu Iwatani for the IWGP Women's title at NJPW/Stardom Historic X-over.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Oskar Leube/Ryohei Oiwa/Great Bash Heel vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Lindaman/Alex Zayne vs Kevin Knight/KUSHIDA at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Clark Connors/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Flying Tiger at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to CHAOS vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Brawling Brutes vs Judgment Day on the Raw (11/21/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alpha Academy vs Elias/Matt Riddle on the Raw (11/21/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Baron Corbin vs Drew McIntyre on the Raw (11/21/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Asuka vs Rhea Ripley on the Raw (11/21/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## AsukaUniverse

DammitChrist said:


> I give a YES to Brawling Brutes vs Judgment Day on the Raw (11/21/22) episode.
> 
> I gave that pretty good match an 8/10
> 
> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Alpha Academy vs Elias/Matt Riddle on the Raw (11/21/22) episode.
> 
> I gave that really good match a 7.5/10
> 
> I give a No, but strongly recommended to Baron Corbin vs Drew McIntyre on the Raw (11/21/22) episode.
> 
> I gave that really good match a 7.5/10
> 
> I give a YES to Asuka vs Rhea Ripley on the Raw (11/21/22) episode.
> 
> I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


Asuka vs Rhea was a 0/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Ryohei Oiwa vs Yuto Nakashima at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Gabriel Kidd/Alex Coughlin vs TMDK at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Aussie Open vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 2.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Pretty Deadly vs Andre Chase/Duke Hudson for the NXT Tag titles on the NXT (11/22/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Wes Lee vs Carmelo Hayes for the NXT North American title on the NXT (11/22/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Oskar Leube/Kosei Fujita vs Ryohei Oiwa/Yuto Nakashima at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Kevin Knight/KUSHIDA at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Clark Connors/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Flying Tiger at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 3.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Lindaman/Alex Zayne vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 3,

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Death Triangle vs The Elite for the AEW World Trios titles on the Dynamite (11/23/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Chris Jericho vs Tomohiro Ishii for the ROH World title on the Dynamite (11/23/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> I give a YES to Chris Jericho vs Claudio Castagnoli for the ROH World title on the Dynamite (11/23/22) episode.


Damn, someone needs to tell Claudio that while it's OK to work Japanese Strong Style in the ring, a white guy cosplaying as a thick Asian man is generally frowned upon in 2022.


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> Damn, someone needs to tell Claudio that while it's OK to work Japanese Strong Style in the ring, a white guy cosplaying as a thick Asian man is generally frowned upon in 2022.


Oops, thank you for that one 

I just corrected my error!

I can't believe that I made that same mistake twice (on my lengthy 2022 MOTY list too via Microsoft Word) 😂


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Oskar Leube/Yuto Nakashima/Tomoaki Honma vs Kosei Fujita/Ryohei Oiwa/Togi Makabe at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to CHAOS vs Kevin Knight/KUSHIDA at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Dick Togo/SHO vs Ace Austin/Chris Bey at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to FTR vs Top Flight for the ROH Tag titles on the Rampage (11/25/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Sheamus/Drew McIntyre vs Usos on the Smackdown (11/25/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> I give a YES to Sheamus/Drew McIntyre vs Usos on the* Rampage* (11/25/22) episode.


The Brawling Brutes kicked down the Forbidden Door!


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> The Brawling Brutes kicked down the Forbidden Door!


Jeez, I'm so glad that I officially have someone here to correct any mistakes/typos I make on here 😂

I just corrected that post too 

You'll see why I was rushing to write that previous post in just a few moments


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Gabriel Kidd/Alex Coughlin vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to United Empire vs TMDK at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Aussie Open vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 5.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Becky Lynch/Alexa Bliss/Asuka/Mia Yim/Bianca Belair vs Rhea Ripley/Nikki Cross/Damage Control WarGames match at Survivor Series - WarGames.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Finn Balor vs AJ Styles at Survivor Series - WarGames.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Seth Rollins vs Bobby Lashley vs Austin Theory for the United States title at Survivor Series - WarGames.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Owens/Drew McIntyre/Brawling Brutes vs Bloodline/Sami Zayn WarGames match at Survivor Series - WarGames.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Jake Something vs Juice Robinson at NJPW Strong #117 - Showdown 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Fred Rosser vs Jay White at NJPW Strong #117 - Showdown 2022 - Day 4.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Alex Coughlin vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Aussie Open at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Flying Tiger vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 6.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Lindaman/Alex Zayne vs Flying Tiger at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 7.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Judgment Day vs O.C on the Raw (11/28/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Dakota Kai vs Candice LeRae on the Raw (11/28/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Kevin Owens vs Jey Uso on the Raw (11/28/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toxic Attraction vs Kayden Carter/Kacy Catanzaro/Nikkita Lyons on the NXT (11/29/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TMDK vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 8.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Dax Harwood vs Bryan Danielson on the Dynamite (11/30/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏 

I give a YES to Death Triangle vs The Elite for the AEW World Trios titles on the Dynamite (11/30/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Flying Tiger at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to El Lindaman/Alex Zayne vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Clark Connors/Ryusuke Taguchi vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Aussie Open vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 9.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Sami Zayn vs Sheamus on the Smackdown (12/2/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kofi Kingston vs WALTER on the Smackdown (12/2/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Santos Escobar vs Ricochet on the Smackdown (12/2/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Tomoaki Honma/Kevin Knight/KUSHIDA/Master Wato vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 10.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Gabriel Kidd/Alex Coughlin vs Aussie Open at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 10.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 10.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Virus/Atlantis Jr. vs Rocky Romero/Adrian Quest at NJPW Strong #118 - Detonation 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Danny Limelight vs Homicide at NJPW Strong #118 - Detonation 2022 - Day 1.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kevin Knight/KUSHIDA vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Flying Tiger vs Clark Connors/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 11.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Lindaman/Alex Zayne vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 11.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 11.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Ryohei Oiwa/Tomoaki Honma vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 12.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Kosei Fujita/Ryusuke Taguchi/Master Wato at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 12.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Alex Coughlin vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 12.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to United Empire vs Aussie Open at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 12.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 12.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a No, but strongly recommended to TMDK vs Toru Yano/Hiroshi Tanahashi at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 12.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Usos vs Matt Riddle/Kevin Owens for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles on the Raw (12/5/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to Bayley vs Rhea Ripley vs Asuka on the Raw (12/5/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to O.C vs Baron Corbin/Alpha Academy on the Raw (12/5/22) episode.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Alexa Bliss vs Nikki Cross vs Becky Lynch on the Raw (12/5/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Von Wagner vs Axiom vs Andre Chase on the NXT (12/6/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Indi Hartwell vs Wendy Choo vs Fallon Henley on the NXT (12/6/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Anthony Henry vs Trent Beretta on the AEW Dark (12/6/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Oskar Leube/Kosei Fujita vs Ryohei Oiwa/Yuto Nakashima at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Kevin Knight/KUSHIDA vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 13.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Clark Connors/Ryusuke Taguchi vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Suzuki-gun at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs Flying Tiger at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 13.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to El Lindaman/Alex Zayne vs BULLET CLUB at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 13.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Samoa Joe vs Darby Allin for the TNT title on the Dynamite (12/7/22) episode.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to BCC vs JAS on the Dynamite (12/7/22) episode.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:

I give a YES to The Acclaimed vs FTR on the Dynamite (12/7/22) episode.

I gave that excellent match a 9.5/10 👏


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Oskar Leube/Ryohei Oiwa vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gabriel Kidd/Alex Coughlin vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Aussie Open vs TMDK at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a YES to Suzuki-gun vs Los Ingobernables de Japon at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 14.

I gave that pretty damn good match an 8.5/10 :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Usos vs Brawling Brutes for the Raw Tag titles and for the Smackdown Tag titles on the Smackdown (12/9/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:

I give a YES to Ricochet/New Day vs Imperium on the Smackdown (12/9/22) episode.

I gave that great match a 9/10 :mark: :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a YES to Konosuke Takeshita vs Jon Moxley on the Rampage (12/9/22) episode.

I gave that incredible match a 10/10 👏 👏 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Orange Cassidy vs Trent Seven for the All-Atlantic title on the Rampage (12/9/22) episode.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10


----------



## DammitChrist

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Kosei Fujita/Ryohei Oiwa vs Oskar Leube/Yuto Nakashima at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs YOSHI-HASHI/Tomoaki Honma/Master Wato at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a YES to Kevin Knight/KUSHIDA vs Flying Tiger at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to BULLET CLUB vs Clark Connors/Ryusuke Taguchi at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Suzuki-gun vs El Lindaman/Alex Zayne at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that good match a 7/10 

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Los Ingobernables de Japon vs CHAOS at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that really good match a 7.5/10 

I give a YES to BULLET CLUB vs United Empire at NJPW World Tag League 2022 & Super Junior Tag League 2022 - Day 15.

I gave that pretty good match an 8/10


----------



## Garmonbozia

In memory of DC...

I give a No, but strongly recommended to Gunther vs. Ricochet on the Smackdown (12/16/22) episode.

I gave that very good match an 8/10


----------



## Garmonbozia

NO but recommended (8/10):

Darby Allin vs. Samoa Joe (AEW Dynamite 12/07/22)

FTR vs. The Briscoes (ROH Final Battle 12/10/22)


----------



## Garmonbozia

YES to Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns (SummerSlam 2022) (9/10)

Finally saw this and I really loved it!


----------



## NastyYaffa

DammitC banned?? These MOTY threads have been on lifesupport ever since the great WF update-thingy, but goddamn this might be the official end bois. 

I watched the least amount of wrestling I have ever watched in a single year in 2022, so my list is quite boring, but here's my top-10 favorite matches of 2022:

1. CM Punk vs. MJF - AEW Dynamite 02/02
2. The Jericho Appreciation Society vs. Bryan Danielson, Eddie Kingston, Jon Moxley, Ortiz & Santana - AEW Double Or Nothing
3. Adam Page vs. Bryan Danielson - AEW Dynamite 01/05
4. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns - WWE SummerSlam
5. The Briscoes vs. FTR - ROH Supercard of Honor
6. Bryan Danielson vs. Jon Moxley - AEW Revolution
7. Jon Moxley vs. Wheeler Yuta - AEW Rampage 04/08
8. CM Punk vs. MJF - AEW Revolution
9. Becky Lynch vs. Bianca Belair - WWE WrestleMania 38
10. Johnny Knoxville vs. Sami Zayn - WWE WrestleMania 38


----------



## thorwold

I'd probably go with something like this as my top 10, but it's tough. I was not a huge fan of this year.

_Kazuchika Okada vs. Will Ospreay_
*NJPW Wrestlekingdom 16, January 5th*

_Will Ospreay vs. Michael Oku_
*RevPro High Stakes, January 29th*

_Eddie Kingston vs. Chris Jericho_
*AEW Revolution, March 6th*

_CM Punk vs. MJF_
*AEW Revolution, March 6th*

_Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Will Ospreay_
*NJPW New Japan Cup, March 21st *

_FTR vs. The Briscoe Brothers_
*ROH Supercard of Honor, Apriil 1st*

_Bianca Belair vs. Becky Lynch_
*WWE Wrestlemania 38, April 2nd*

_Jay White vs. Tomohiro Ishii_
*NJPW G1 Climax, July 23rd*

_Carmelo Hayes vs. Richochet_
*NXT Worlds Collide, September 4th*

_Eddie Kingston vs. Tomohiro Ishii_
*AEW All Out: Zero Hour, September 4th*


----------



## Martins

NastyYaffa said:


> DammitC banned?? These MOTY threads have been on lifesupport ever since the great WF update-thingy, but goddamn this might be the official end bois.
> 
> I watched the least amount of wrestling I have ever watched in a single year in 2022, so my list is quite boring, but here's my top-10 favorite matches of 2022:
> 
> 1. CM Punk vs. MJF - AEW Dynamite 02/02
> 2. The Jericho Appreciation Society vs. Bryan Danielson, Eddie Kingston, Jon Moxley, Ortiz & Santana - AEW Double Or Nothing
> 3. Adam Page vs. Bryan Danielson - AEW Dynamite 01/05
> 4. Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns - WWE SummerSlam
> 5. The Briscoes vs. FTR - ROH Supercard of Honor
> 6. Bryan Danielson vs. Jon Moxley - AEW Revolution
> 7. Jon Moxley vs. Wheeler Yuta - AEW Rampage 04/08
> 8. CM Punk vs. MJF - AEW Revolution
> 9. Becky Lynch vs. Bianca Belair - WWE WrestleMania 38
> 10. Johnny Knoxville vs. Sami Zayn - WWE WrestleMania 38


Echoing this entire post, including the top 10; didn't watch most of those, but I used to agree with most of what Yaffa said anyway so it'll do fine. 

Now ban Groovemachine next so no one will like any posts, either!


----------



## Groovemachine

Martins said:


> Echoing this entire post, including the top 10; didn't watch most of those, but I used to agree with most of what Yaffa said anyway so it'll do fine.
> 
> Now ban Groovemachine next so no one will like any posts, either!


Hahaha you're stuck with me for life, I'd be checking this thread in a nuclear apocalypse.


----------

